# Old Chicago Brick



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Killing time stuck at airport and am posting pics of driveway we had done. 






























The last pick is where we cleaned the mold/mildew from bricks by using straight chlorine. Then followed with pressure washing. 

I started a thread about this a couple months back. And you guys were curious about using these bricks for pavers. 

I also learned these are the hardest to maintain. May need to be done on a regular schedule.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Those look sweet. I can't believe how dirty they get. How often does the cleaning need to be done?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If you seal them they won't get so bad so quick. Use a good penetrating sealer like Siloxane PD or even Prime-A-Pel (not normally used on flatwork).


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Pretty tight work for old brick, great job. X2 on using sealer...those old bricks tend to be softer and more porous.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

They look great and yes I'm amazed too you got such a good batch of bricks without lots of hunks missing. 

I hope its not the pure Clorox you spilled on your boots 
Dave


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*pavers*

If you tried that up North (placed as pavers) you would pick up half of them every spring with a vacum cleaner.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I've lost the face on a few of mine here in Austin, but they are not sealed.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Thats sweet...

But my back got a little twinge ...:whistling


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*sealing*

Up North,sealing the brick would only "protect" the top surface,leaving the bottom and sides available to wick up water.With the top sealed,it would disallow the water to evaporate through the surface,it would be the kiss of death for them even faster.



There are regional applications where they can and can not be used as pavers. They sure do not work in a Northern climate.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

fjn said:


> There are regional applications where they can and can not be used as pavers. They sure do not work in a Northern climate.



I used to see brick like this as pavers in CT once in awhile....usually installed by HO's or some clueless hardscaper.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That makes sense, FJN, and is why I did not seal mine. Mine are laid on a sand bed and while we do not get much rain, when we do it is generally enough to soak them through. I get a little salt blossom in the spring, but it goes away in the summer.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers. 
I am going to look at a sealed driveway with the same type bricks. And maybe try a test spot in the worst mildew area and see if it makes any difference


----------

